# Farbverlauf gleichmäßig in einem bogen?



## Seth2k (17. Februar 2002)

hi leute
ich habe eine grafik gemacht die so ähnlich aussieht wie ein L
der farbverlauf bei mir geht auf der linken seite von weiss (links) nach rechts (blau)
und wenn unten dann die kurze anfängt möchte ich das dann gleichmäßig der farbverlauf sich von unten (weiss) nach oben (blau) ändert

geht das irgendwie?
thx seth


----------



## Sovok (17. Februar 2002)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab willst du ne animation draus machen oder?
versuchs mal mit flash


----------



## nanda (17. Februar 2002)

meinst du sowas?


----------



## Christoph (17. Februar 2002)

@nanda

raufgebrusht???


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Februar 2002)

hiho...

warum raufgebrusht??
ich würde eher sagen.. auswahl verkleinert, weiche auswahlkanten, fläche gefüllt --> und dann noch so "beschnitten" das es wie ein L aussieht. Oder irre ich mich?

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## nanda (17. Februar 2002)

@hochi
neeee

- "L"-auswahl mit rechteck auswahl erstellt
- bei aktivierter auswahl den senkrechten "L"-strich mit verlauf von links nach rechts gefüllt
- bei aktivierter auswahl auf neuer ebene den waagerechten "L"-strich mit verlauf von unten nach oben gefüllt
- zweite ebene auf modus negativ multiplizieren gesetzt

das war´s. geht aber bestimmt auch einfacher.


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2002)

jaaaaa, das is auch ein weg..

aber ich denke mal ich würd das ganze raufbrushen!! kommt mir einfacher und schneller vor!

aber wie gesagt.. es gibt sicher mehrere Lösungen!

cu


----------



## nanda (18. Februar 2002)

@hochi
vielleicht überlegt und versucht man nochmal, welcher der drei bisherigen wege bei mehr als zwei farben im verlauf am schnellsten und besten funktioniert. dann wird sich sicherlich spreu vom weizen trennen.

ich hab´s bei meiner lösung bisher nicht versucht.

bei der airbrush-lösung geht das relativ einfach. an der innenkante des "L" legt man einen pfad fest und kann die kontur von außen nach innen mit einem immer kleiner werdenden airbrush nachzeichnen lassen.

bei der version mit der weichen auswahlkante von comander_keen ginge das auch relativ gut, wobei immer das problem besteht, daß man bei der funktion "weiche auswahlkante" die rundung der ecke (?!) nicht optimal beeinflussen kann. aber ungeachtet dessen ist das natürlich auch eine lösung.


----------

